# pollen



## Birdfly (Dec 19, 2004)

I keep a passion fruit vine in the garden [passiflora caerulea] which hangs with pollen from feb to nov, and i often dust crickets and feeder insects with this before feeding to my mantids/chameleons,or just smear it onto a crickets back. A lot of mantids use flowers as ambush points and do eat a lot of pollen in this way.Its very nutritious and must be an advantage to your mantids well being.?

I've not tryed it with Hymenopus and the like, and wondered if it might not benefit those being fed high cricket and not totally suitable prey.


----------



## Jesse (Dec 21, 2004)

I don't think it is known for sure whether pollen is beneficial, but I think it may very well be. I'm sure it won't hurt to try.


----------

